# Apache 2 startet nicht neu nach Änderung in ISPConfig



## major7 (22. Dez. 2011)

Hi,

System ist ein aktuelles Debian Squeeze nach der Perfect-Methode und aktuelles ISPConfig 2.

Nach einer Änderung in einem Web, die einen Neustart des APache auslöst, wird dieser leider nicht gestartet.

Im error.log steht dazu folgendes, zu dem ich jedoch keine sinnvolle Lösung im Internet gefunden habe:


```
[Thu Dec 22 10:22:52 2011] [notice] seg fault or similar nasty error detected in the parent process

[Thu Dec 22 10:23:55 2011] [error] python_init: Python version mismatch, expected '2.6.5+', found '2.6.6'.
[Thu Dec 22 10:23:55 2011] [error] python_init: Python executable found '/usr/bin/python'.
[Thu Dec 22 10:23:55 2011] [error] python_init: Python path being used '/usr/lib/python2.6/:/usr/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-tk:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-old:/usr/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload'.

[Thu Dec 22 10:23:56 2011] [warn] pid file /var/run/apache2.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
```
Nach dem killen des Apache-Prozesses auf der Shell lässt sich Apache dann doch starten. Das ganze ist natürlich eine tickende Zeitb0mbe - vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich machen könnte.

Danke & LG


----------



## Till (22. Dez. 2011)

Hast Du irgendwelche externen repositories wie dotdeb oder ähnliches in der sources.list eingebunden oder manuell irgendwelche python .deb Pakete installiert?


----------



## major7 (22. Dez. 2011)

Hi Till, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Nein, meine sources.list ist die originale:

```
#######################################################################################
# Hetzner APT-Mirror

deb     http://mirror.hetzner.de/debian/packages squeeze main contrib non-free
deb     http://mirror.hetzner.de/debian/security squeeze/updates main contrib non-free
deb     http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/ squeeze-updates main




#######################################################################################
# Backupmirror
#

deb     http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/Debian/debian/  squeeze  main non-free contrib
deb-src http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/Debian/debian/  squeeze  main non-free contrib

deb     http://security.debian.org/  squeeze/updates  main contrib non-free
deb-src http://security.debian.org/  squeeze/updates  main contrib non-free

## backports
deb     http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main
```
Python wurde über aptitude installiert, folgendes ist aktiv:
libapache2-mod-python


----------



## major7 (26. Dez. 2011)

Falls für dieses Problem keine Lösung gefunden werden kann: welches Script ist denn für den Restart des Apache2 verantwortlich? Würde dieses Script um eine Funktion ergänzen, die den Prozess killt falls er hängt. Oder gibts schon einen ähnlichen Workaround?

Danke


----------



## major7 (26. Dez. 2011)

ok das problem tritt nicht mehr auf, wenn der xcache deaktiviert wird. nachdem suphp verwendet wird, ist xcache meines wissens ohnehin überflüssig, da bei suphp prinzipiell kein opcode cache verwendet werden kann.


----------

